

HealthyReads.com - a Reddit for your health - cl42
http://beta.healthyreads.com/

======
cl42
A friend of mine recently launched <http://www.healthyreads.com> and they're
getting a good user base. The idea: share and discuss stories related to
health -- your health, public health, etc.

They're well meaning and are looking for people to help with technical work.
If you're interested, message here or contact them.

Feedback on site design, features, etc. also welcome!

